# WLAN unter XP Prof. mit 2 Laptops u. 1 Tower-PC



## Flounder (27. Januar 2003)

Hallo alle miteinander, 
ich habe folgendes Problem und bin für jede Hilfe/Lösung dankbar, hier aber erst einmal ein paar technische Daten zur Ausstattung: 

Ich habe 3 PC (2 Laptops und 1 Tower-Pc) mit Win XP Prof. ausgestattet und möchte nun über ein WLAN von Netgear (Laptops = MA 401, Tower-PC = MA 301(PCI-Slot-Adaper)inkl. MA 401) ein Funk-Netzwerk aufbauen. Der Tower-PC hat dabei direkten Zugang zum Internet über T-DSL (T-Online) und soll den Laptops als Gateway für die gemeinsame Internetnutzung dienen. Einen Accesspoint nutze ich net! Allen PC habe ich feste IP-Adresen zugewiesen (Gateway-PC=192.168.0.14, Laptop 1 = 192.168.0.15, Laptop 2 = 192.168.0.16) Subnetmask ist bei allen = 255.255.255.0 

Die Funknetzwerkkarten zeigen bei allen PC eine sehr gute Signalstärke und eine Übertragungsrate von 11 MBit/s. Die Namen der 3 PC sind unterschiedlich, der Name der Arbeitsgruppe ist bei allen derselbe, als Typ habe ich Ad-hoc eingestellt und der Sendekanal ist auch bei allen derselbe. Für die Hardware habe ich die aktuelle und XP-fähige Software von der HP des Herstellers heruntergeladen und installiert. Die IP-Sicherheitseinstellungen (TCP/IP-Filter) stehen alle auf "Alles zulassen", die Internetverbindungsfirewall von XP ist net aktiv und eine andere Firewall nutze ich zur Zeit auch noch net, weil die PC ganz frisch und daher noch net komplett installiert sind. So, dass zu den technischen Gegebenheiten... 

Nun zu meinem Problem... 
Die beiden Laptops können sich ohne Probleme anpingen, werden unter Netzwerkverbindung auch angezeigt und können gegenseitig ohne Probleme aufeinander zugreifen und Dateien austauschen. Der Gateway-PC zeigt zwar ab und zu unter Netzwerkverbindungen die beiden Laptops an (es muss also zeitweilig ein Netzwerk zustande kommen, sonst würde der Gateway-PC ja net die Namen der Laptop erkennen), er verweigert aber den Zugriff auf die Laptops und kann weder von den Laptops angepingt werden noch die Laptops anpingen. :[ Die Netzwerkkarten sind aber alle in Ordnung, ich habe sie in den Laptops ausprobiert! 

Leider kenne ich mich mit Netzwerken net so guat aus und weiß somit net, was ich wo genau einstellen muss.  Deswegen habe ich mir scho verschiedenste Anleitungen zur Netzwerkeinrichtung unter XP aus dem Internet ausgedruckt, bin auch Schritt für Schritt vorgegangen und danach ist alles richtig, dennoch funzt es net. Irgendwo muss also noch irgendein Häkchen gesetzt oder gelöscht werden.  

Über jegliche Hilfe und Lösungsvorschläge bin ich echt dankbar, ich weiß nämlich nimmer weiter!!! 
Flounder ;o) 

Never forget to smile 
P.S. 
Unter Win98SE lief das Netzwerk mit derselben Hardware nahezu problemlos.:|


----------



## edi (27. Januar 2003)

also nochmal in kurzform

3pcs - alle mit xp prof.

pingen geht untern den 2laptops problemlos.
aber der 3.pc schafft nur hin und wieder nen ping ?

-> bist dir sicher dass die signalstärke immer gut ist ?

gib dem pc am inet mal die ip 192.168.0.1 und mach mit xp internetverbindungsfreigebe. (ich glaub xp prof. hat nen DHCP server dabei, d.h. du kannst bei den anderen pcs die feste ip raushaun und dann müsste des mitm inet auch autom. eingerichtet werden.)


cheers
***edi


----------



## Flounder (27. Januar 2003)

Hallöchen...

was die Signalstärke betrifft, die ist immer sehr gut. Habe zu Testzwecken mal das Laptop direkt neben den PC gestellt, an der Reichweite liegt es net.  

Der PC (Host)hat bisher net ein einziges Ping geschafft. Erstaunlich ist aber, dass er die Laptops aufführt, wenn man sich die Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen lässt. Aber das ist auch das einzig Positive denn ich kann ja auch von dort aus net auf die Laptops zugreifen.  

Das mit festen IP's bei den Laptops habe ich gemacht damit das net immer solange dauert bis sie im Netzwerk erkannt werden und alle immer dazu raten. 

Internetverbindungsfreigabe... soweit bin ich noch gar net, weil ja net einmal das WLAN für sich funzt. Und der Assistent von XP hat bisher auch 0 gebracht. :[ 
Es ist zum :#

Flounder


----------



## edi (27. Januar 2003)

probier mal dass du deine internet verbindung feigibst...
dann will dir xp am host pc die ip  192.168.0.1 geben 
wenn des gemacht is stell die anderen pcs auf dynamische ips um..
dann müsste es eigentlich funktioniern...

wenn dann noch immer kein ping vom host zu den laptops geht is komisch?¿? 

cheers
***edi


----------



## Flounder (30. Januar 2003)

Hey Leute...

Es funzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:| :| :|  

Jippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :|:| :|

An dieser Stellen Allen, die mir geholfen haben vielen Dank!!!
Das Forum ist echt empfehlenswert, ich werde mich jetzt mal in ein paar anderen Rubriken umschauen, was ich da so von gebrauchen kann oder noch besser, ob ich jemandem weiterhelfen kann...

Flounder

Never forget to smile


----------

